
Quantum physics made relatively simple: Three lectures by Hans Bethe - davidroberts
http://bethe.cornell.edu/
======
lisper
Before you invest three hours to watch these lectures you should know that the
title is terribly misleading. These lectures are not about QM at all, they are
about the history of QM, albeit told by someone who was actually part of it.
But the coolness of hearing the history of QM firsthand is undermined by the
fact that Bethe is clearly well past his prime, and he's not particularly good
at telling stories.

If you want a video that is true to this title I'd recommend this:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rqd8Oa-sA4>

EDIT: And if you want to _really_ understand QM, there's this:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEaecUuEqfc>

:-)

~~~
eric-hu
Thank you for sharing these links. I've bookmarked the second one and watched
through the first.

My first thought is the first link has left me with more questions than
answers, but I suppose that might just be the nature of QM.

~~~
chii
I think the first link is more a pop science show than real depth...this is a
much better series from feynmen(unfortunately its really long):

1 <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLQ2atfqk2c>

2 <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMSgE62S6oo>

3 <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNNXD7fuE5E>

4 <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UigjOJm6F9o>

~~~
lisper
Wow, what a find! These are well worth sitting through, but if you don't want
to invest four hours, the content of these videos is in Feynman's book "QED".
But if you're ever going to spend four hours watching QM lectures, make it
these.

------
Jun8
Not quantum physics, but if you want to read a real classic, there's also
Weyl's _Space-Time-Matter_ , which is mind-blowing in its lucidity and
ambition (unifying GR and electromagnetism):
<http://archive.org/details/spacetimematter00weyluoft>.

Well, while I started, why not add a list of freely available physics books
online from PSE: [http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/6157/list-of-
free...](http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/6157/list-of-freely-
available-physics-books/7382#7382).

It's amazing that you can pretty much get up to PhD level education using
these books (you should buy Landau's books, though, unfortunately those are
not free).

------
Maro
If you're interested in watching Physics lectures online, don't miss
Susskind's excellent series of lectures from Stanford.

<http://www.lecture-notes.co.uk/susskind/>

~~~
kriro
Yes the Quantum Entanglements series is what I watched.

It's actually built for a non-student audience (interested professionals etc)
so I think you can follow it fairly well even if your background isn't in
math/physics (it's not easy though)

------
stared
If you really want to have a good (but easy) introduction to quantum mechanics
(and quantum information) I recommend [http://www.amazon.com/Six-Quantum-
Pieces-Course-Physics/dp/9...](http://www.amazon.com/Six-Quantum-Pieces-
Course-Physics/dp/9814327549) \- it requires nothing more than some linear
algebra.

(As a side note, I'm trying to make a computer game of quantum mechanics, to
make people learn by playing.)

------
advisedwang
Don't forget to check out his other lecture series "General Relativity Made
Quantumly Simple".

------
RockofStrength
Quantum tic-tac-toe is an engaging way to get a feel for superpositions and
cyclic entanglements. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_tic-tac-toe>

------
MrBra
apple quicktime....

~~~
alien_acorn
Direct links:

<http://bethe.cornell.edu/media/intro_large.mov>

<http://bethe.cornell.edu/media/lecture_1_large.mov>

<http://bethe.cornell.edu/media/lecture_2_large.mov>

<http://bethe.cornell.edu/media/lecture_3_large.mov>

<http://bethe.cornell.edu/media/outro_large.mov>

~~~
dmak
Thanks, saved me a lot of time.

------
ahxn
thanks.

